# Anyone interested in an RP staring giant monsters?



## Baalf (Jan 27, 2018)

Been wanting to do this for a few days. I remember watching a trailer for the newest Monster Hunter game, and looked at all the cool monsters in the game. It all looked completely... shallow. The Monster Hunter franchise always kind of reminded me of the kind of things I play games to get away from. But... what if there was a game or story that told a similar tale from the MONSTER'S point of view?

For example: a story about the monsters defending themselves from trophy-hunters and glory seekers. Not evil monsters, just monsters trying to defend themselves, maybe their kids as well. Maybe it could involve a story about monsters trying to leave the land of humans to seek out a new world away from them. Perhaps, there could also be evil monsters who want to stop them and/or slaughter the human race and such. I am hoping for a group RP in this vein, but I'll settle for a 1X1 if I can only get 1.

General Things:
1: *I do NOT have Discord, Kik, or any other chat device, and I don't want an RP on those sites. I am willing to do an RP through the forum or PM because that is what I generally have the bandwidth for.*
2: There may be a bit of whimsy in this RP. I plan on having a Cerberus character with a very quirky side, so keep in mind.
3: Keep things tasteful. No sexual themes.

I'll see if there's interest in this before going ahead with a skeleton.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 28, 2018)

You know where to find me, fella.
So, we're monsters this time, eh. Sounds fun to me !
Will be a kangaroo-raptor -ish one this time, but a feral anatomy... and maybe not talking too much. Maybe just animal noises like growl, squeak, roar, etc., hehe.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm glad you're always willing to RP with me, though I was kind of hoping to see other people wanting to RP this idea, too.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 29, 2018)

This is a good pitch!


----------



## Baalf (Jan 30, 2018)

Yay! More interest!  I guess I can write up a character sheet.

Name:
Species:
-Appearance:
How old are you:
How long have you been hunted:
Powers?: (Nothing too OP)
Bio:
Introduction?: (Optional)


Species: A three-headed firehound
Name: Smoter(Left Head), Snacks(Center Head), Snarfle(Right Head)
-Appearance: At over eight-feet high and ten-feet long, this three headed beast is bully and heavyset with muscular arms about twice as thick as a large metal keg. This dog only has dark brown fur along its spine, with the rest of the creature a charred red, with large talons the color of teeth that had not been brushed for weeks. It's tail is short, almost rat-like, and also has fur running down it. Snacks, the center head, is fairly thick with small but sharp looking teeth, large yellow eyes, small arked ears and four small, arking horns running behind its head. Smoter is the smallest, but grimmest head, having a slightly more charred tint to his head. His face was longer with two small saber teeth and pointy ears pointing behind him. His eyes are always slit, making him look menacing as can be. Snarfle looked slightly dumb-minded with floppy ears, walled eyes and jagged teeth, with a slightly longer face than Snacks, but shorter than Smoter.
How old are you: 12 years. Still quite young for his kind.
How long have you been hunted: 5 years.
Powers?: No surprises with him: they can chomp, slash with their paws and shoot fireballs. Snarfles likes to slobber on his prey, though, and that often disgusts hunters to the point that they can't focus on fighting him. He is, of course, weak to water based magic.
Bio: They say two heads are better than one, but three heads are hard to work with. Each of this creature's heads has a different personality. Snacks, for example, is playful and full of energy: often times insisting on having his group wait inside their cave and come out to any group that challenges him and do some weird intro, which Smoter happens to hate. Smoter, on the other hand, is cold and merciless. He cares little for Snack's intros and would rather devour every human he sees without question. Often times, Snacks has to keep him in check so he doesn't go bat-spit and try to ruin whole cities. Snacks is fine with killing hunters: but only hunters, and knows more attention drawn to them would make life harder for them. Snarfles, as his wily look would suggest, is dumb as a rock. He cackles and snorts a lot, and Smoter hates him. Snacks, on the other hand, enjoys his company, as Snarfles makes him laugh with his antics. Snarfles loves a good joke every know and then.
The three were raised as a pup early on, and had seen their father fight humans all the time. It wasn't until they were seven that they got to fight alongside their dad. ...But once they hit ten, their father was killed by hunters. Their mother had left them alone a day after, and the three now live alone where they defend the cave they live in, but deep down: Snacks misses his mother and wants to search for her.

Introduction?: (This sounds a bit silly, so let me know if I'm going too wacky.)
_
It was another day of hunting for three rookie hunters. These were just any hunters: the usual swordsman in armor, a bowman with the usual outfit, and a mage decked out in typical attire.
*"Are you sure we're ready?" *the bowman asked.
*"It's a fire-creature, isn't it?" *the mage asked. *"All I have to do is blast it with water."
"Plus, it's a multi-headed creature, and I hear it's young," *the swordsman said. *"Multi-headed creatures have a tendancy to disagree with each other, often times distracting themselves."
"Okay, but..." *the archer stuttered.
*"You brought your crossbow, didn't you?" *the mage asked.
*"Yes, but it shoots fireballs," *the archer replied. *"I can play the range game, but so can the monster."
"You worry too much," *the swordsman said.
*"I just think we're not ready, yet," *the bowman replied.

Inside the cave, the three-headed beast looked on. They were planning their next move.
*"Remember the routine, guys?" *Snacks asked.
*"I'd rather forget it," *Smoter replied.
*"Oh boy, time for our intro! *Snort*" *Snarfles replied. *"Stomp, shake the ground, roar, and then we do the rap, right?"
"Ugh, not that stupid rap," *Smoter whined. *"Can't we just do the first few things and forget the rap this time?"
"No, the rap is supposed to be intimidating," *Snacks replied.
*"How, in the name of the holy all-beast, is the rap supposed to be intimidating!?" *Smoter shouted.
*"It exudes confidence," *Snacks replied. *"Doing the rap shows hunters that we're strong enough to earn the right to do that: that we're confident enough in our abilities, and confidence is intimidating, especially with a record of 47 hunter kills backing it up."
"Can't we just take them seriously!?" *Smoter roared. *"Have you forgotten that they killed our father and sent our mother into wamdering exile!"
"Of course we can," *Snacks replied. *"But I still want to do the rap. We can always attack them at any time if they try to interrupt."
"*Snort!* They're almost here!" *Snarfles replied.
*"Fine! But it's the last time!" *Smoter decided.

As the three hunters reached the cave, the first thing they heard was the beast's booming pawsteps. Smoter's nose peeped out its head first, followed by Snarfles and finally Snacks. Smoter glared with his cold slit eyes, Snacks gave the most crazed expression he could and Snarfles... was being Snarfles: tongue sticking out, eyes walled and upward, probably thinking more about lunch than killing. With the entire front of the creature visible, they all joined in in a beautiful roar before starting their rap.
*"Smoter, Snacks, and Snarfles, hear to Crunch! Crunch! Crunch!*
*Come to us a bag of bones to **Munch! **Munch! **Munch!*
*Hunters tasty when they're charred!*
*Come to fight with no holds barred!*
*Time to end your culling as our **Lunch! **Lunch! **Lunch!"*
*"They rap, too?" *the bowman complained. *"These guys have probably killed many more experienced than us, maybe we should go."
"See, Smoter? I told you," *Snacks replied.
*"Ha ha ha! *Snort! Snort*"* Snarkles replied.
*"Although it seems like fun, and to you you may deny,"*
*"That a monster may have feelings, which is really not a lie,"*
*"The sadness that we have for the fallen, though we try,"*
*"to forget, but like our father you will **DIE!  **DIE! **DIE!!!"*
With every time they repeated a word three times, the heads not talking would snap outward, but with the last verse, they showed fury and anger. The bowman started to shiver.
*"They had a father? Oh boy," *the bowman complained. *I have a wife and kids. This creature knew what it was like to have a family?"
"Ignore them! It's a trick!" *the swordsman replied.
*"No! I can't! He just wants to live, and so do I,"* the bowman replied. *"I'm outta here!"*
The bowman then ran away. The three-headed dog stared smuggly at the Bowman as he ran. ...But the Mage had a different idea. Like he said he would, he blasted the dog with water. This caused the beast to recoil. The swordsman then ran right up to it and slashed away at Snacks head. Snacks took a slice to the face, but Smoter retaliated by swinging his paw at the Swordsman, batting him to Snarfle's side.
*"He he he, dog slobber,"* Snarfles said, spitting on the swordsman. The swordsman started to flail about, clearly uncomfortable. Snarfles then slams his paw down on the swordsman, crushing his armor and his bones.
*"NO! You horrible creature!" *The mage replied, trying to prepare another spell. However, Snacks turned to the mage and blasted a large fireball right at him. This interrupted the Mage's spell. The mage would be able to put it out with his magic, but was in too much pain to try. As a result, he charred to a crisp, dying in smoldering embers.

With two of the hunters dead and the third one fleeing, the Three-Headed beast lived to fight another day, though Snack's scar wasn't fun. This was an everyday struggle for Snacks, Smoter and Snarfles. They had to deal with this regularly. Meanwhile, their mom was still out there. When they weren't hunting hunters, they were looking for their mom, a never ending quest that they started right after winning that battle._


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jan 30, 2018)

Species: Gaint Kelpie Horse Shapeshifter.  Classification:Elemental Water Spirit.   Name:Electra                                 Home:Lake                                           Familey:5 Twin Sisters Who Sometimes Share The Same Body                                      Body Color:Sky Blue                                        Hair Color:Black.                                            Eyes:Black                                                          Features:Scails on rump and black snakes for hair.                                            Age:Unknown due to being a Kelpie Horse  Human Form: Appears to be a normal    18 to 12 years old  beautiful female with blue eyes and black hair around 5 ft 8 to 5 ft 12  inches tall                  Fighting Skills & Powers:Freezing Things /Creating Storms/Creating Electricity  /Using Magic/Trappleing/Mind Controling People And Animals/Superhuman Strengtht/Controling Water/Psychic Abilities/Seeing The Past & Future Of A Person Or Thing/Controlling Dreams/Enchanting Hypnotic Voice/Can Turn Into Water Or Ice/Can Become Invisable/Breathing Underwater.                                                                         Story:Electra was enjoying the delicious blood of  a cow that was killed and put in a hug metal bowl it tasted wonderful.       She was in such blood lust she did not notice a group of men had came out of nowhere and tied a rope around her neck and were trying to pull her away but she sent bolts of electricity down on them good riddance enslavers and hunters.         All of the hunters survived but most were injured but they learned a very important lession that day which is to leave water monsters alone.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 31, 2018)

Here I come... note that I've never played the MH series, so if there's anything that doesn't go right in terms of "mechanics" (elements, types of attacks, status effects, etc.) or lore, let me know.







- NAME : Victor (sounds too human, I know ; just go with it lol)
- SPECIES : kangaroo-raptor
- AGE : 22
- HUNTING YEAR(s) : 2
- HUNTED YEAR(s) : 6
- POWERS :

*Infrasound Shriek* : A long ear-twisting and organ-penetrating shriek that uses the piercing force of the infrasound to cause internal bleeding as damage over time, ignoring armor and scaling with the target's health.
*Ultrasound Roar* : A loud roar that uses the extreme force of the ultrasound to knock back and/or send targets flying. Does physical damage that scales with the target's armor rating.
*Atomic Breath* : A large breath attack that does elemental damage and ignores all means of physical defense. Has three variation, Infernal Sunlight (fire), Grave Moonlight (ice), and Atomic Starlight (thunder).
- STRENGTH :

Resistant against physical attacks (takes 10% less damage).
Fast attack speed.
High HP and fast recovery.
- WEAKNESS :

Equally weak against all elements (takes 10% more damage).
Slow movement speed.
Low stamina and stamina recovery rate.
- BIO :
For all his childhood, the young and carefree Victor was always curious about the world around him. However, as warned by his parents, he never went too far from their watch, and would try to flee or hide as a hunter got in his sight.
Because of this, he was constantly picked on by other monsters, often made fun of as a coward that never knew how to fight back. Sick of the insults, he asked his parents to help him learn how to defend himself.
His mother was experienced with using herbs to heal and treat injuries, while his father was once the lead attacker of the pack.
As Victor grew up, he appeared to take after his father's strength, ferocity and savagery.
During a hunt, his mother triggered a trap and was captured. She was quickly rescued by his father, but the trap was poisoned and her injury was infected.
Victor, his father, and the whole pack, tried their best to treat his mother, but after 5 years of struggles, she ultimately passed away because of the fatal poison (the equivalent of the human's cancer).
Victor was driven with thirst for blood and wanted revenge, but he soon had a change of heart and never went to wipe out the hunters. He feared he might share the same fate with his mother, and felt that he needed his father, just as much as his father might need him.
The loss of his mother was far worse than his whole childhood bullied by other monsters, and he'd not want to make his father go through such pain again.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 31, 2018)

Accepted Steel. SuperNaturalHorse, your bio could use more fleshing out.

Also, I've never played it either. It's the kind of stuff I generally play games to get away from. That's kind of what inspired this RP, to be honest. I want to hear the monsters side of the story.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 31, 2018)

SuperNaturalHorse said:


> Powers:Freezing Things /Creating Storms/Creating Electricity /Using Magic/Trappleing/Mind Controling People And Animals/Superhuman Strengtht/Controling Water/Psychic Abilities/Seeing The Past & Future Of A Person Or Thing/Controlling Dreams/Enchanting Hypnotic Voice/Can Turn Into Water Or Ice/Can Become Invisable/Breathing Underwater.









SuperNaturalHorse said:


> they learned a very important lession that day which is to leave water monsters alone.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 1, 2018)

Yeah, when I said "Fleshing out," making it godly powerful was not what I had in mind. I meant making it more ballanced and thought out as a character.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 5, 2018)

Okay... I'm never doing that rap again. I thought it would be kind of cute, and I usually like characters that do it, but it didn't work here for some reason.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 5, 2018)

Yup, cuz the hunters would toooootally wait for a 3-headed dog to finish a rap before going in for the fight...
Also, I think it'd be more interesting if the humans cannot understand what the monsters "say", and vice versa. Monsters should still be able to communicate with each other, though.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 5, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Yup, cuz the hunters would toooootally wait for a 3-headed dog to finish a rap before going in for the fight...
> Also, I think it'd be more interesting if the humans cannot understand what the monsters "say", and vice versa. Monsters should still be able to communicate with each other, though.



Ah! Cool idea! XD I actually have an RP going on with someone where I'm RPing as a bat and a bear (both feral) and they are incapable of communicating with each other. Something along those lines might give some creativity to the RP.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 5, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Ah! Cool idea! XD I actually have an RP going on with someone where I'm RPing as a bat and a bear (both feral) and they are incapable of communicating with each other. Something along those lines might give some creativity to the RP.


I did that kind of feral RP about twice, back in the day. Certainly fun.
If you wanna tell the story from the monsters' perspective, I suggest do the same. Otherwise it'd be just another cliche "anthro-versus-human" world war.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 6, 2018)

Yeah, that is a good idea.

I think I know why the rap doesn't work. I have quite a few characters that do raps. The "Mighty Bear" rap that my OC Dobbins uses was originally used in an RP by a monster bear that contains the spirits of children, which... just made it overly wacky. I also tried using it for another bear of mine: Bronto, though I ultimately made it Dobbin's thing cause it works best for whimsical situations. Bronto belongs to a universe of ferals that has a heartwarming, but semi-serious tone, where Dobbins belongs to an original idea of mine staring fatfurs. It's wacky, whimsical and light-hearted with very few serious tones, and Dobbins himself is an adorable, overstuffed bear in a world of hybrids who knows Muay Thai kickboxing, which is incredibly wacky and lighthearted, so having a character do a ditty like that actually fits the character and the style. Here, it just felt a bit... shoehorned.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 7, 2018)

Oooooor it's just incredibly awkward. Like, really.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 7, 2018)

I dunno, I think it works in some situations, it just didn't work here. That's just me, though.


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 7, 2018)

Hmm. 

This is a very neat idea, I do like it. Though if I'm not mistaken, you're only accepting Monsters...could I meet you with a compromise? 

I was thinking I could play an ex-hunter fellow that couldn't stomach actually killing anything so he got kicked out of whatever hunting party thing he was in previously. As this probably made him a sadboi.jpeg so he went out and tried to make peace with the monsters and protect them from other hunters and stuff. If he spent enough time with the monsters, he could probably cross the language barrier between the hunters and the monsters, or at least try to reason with either party.

If that idea is a no, I'd still like to join. I would probably just "take some inspiration" from Monster Hunter: World, which I have actually played and enjoy significant! 


AlsoI'mnewsoexcusemypotatoifyoucould.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 7, 2018)

Degadoodle said:


> Hmm.
> 
> This is a very neat idea, I do like it. Though if I'm not mistaken, you're only accepting Monsters...could I meet you with a compromise?
> 
> ...



Ehh, I'd rather you not make a human character, as the story is supposed to be played strictly by the monster's view.

We were all new at one point. Welcome to Fur Affinity Forums.


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 7, 2018)

Okie dokie!

Will take time to think of other character probably


----------



## Baalf (Feb 8, 2018)

Take your time, and welcome to the site.


----------



## silveredgreen (Feb 8, 2018)

Not interested in the rp so much, but as a huge fan of the Monster Hunter series i recommend checking out Monster Hunter Stories if you like the creatures but hate the killing em part. Yeah you have to fight monsters in this game, but there's a story behind it and you can also befriend most of the large monsters found in the game.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 8, 2018)

silveredgreen said:


> Not interested in the rp so much, but as a huge fan of the Monster Hunter series i recommend checking out Monster Hunter Stories if you like the creatures but hate the killing em part. Yeah you have to fight monsters in this game, but there's a story behind it and you can also befriend most of the large monsters found in the game.



I know. That's actually a game I'm keeping my eye on. Been hoping for a new monster collecting DS game since Pokemon Ultra Sun and Moon have such an underwhelming look to them, and I aint going anywhere near Yo-Kai Watch. The monster designs in Yo-Kai Watch destroy my braincells.


----------

